# Chargriller super pro lid seal



## timtimmay (Feb 5, 2010)

My second attempt at sealing the lid went much better.  I got some 3/8" fuel line and cut it down the center lengthwise and put it on the bottom of the smoking chamber.

Not a perfect seal by far, I had to leave the hinge area alone.  I would say I went from 50% of the smoke leaking out the lid and 50% going out the stack to around 90% out the stack.  I'm using less fuel than usual, but it is a lot warmer out today as well.

Here's a pic showing most of the smoke out the stack.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the fuel line made of?  How did you cut it?  Do you have any pics showing it?  I'm interested in learning more.  Glad it's worked out for you!!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure the exact material, tested it to 350 in the oven and it didn't melt or give off vapor.  I can take a pic after this smoke is done.  In the pic already posted you can see it right under the lid.

I used tin snips to cut it, took quite a while.


----------



## b8h8r (Feb 5, 2010)

The best thing for sealing is fire rope available at any fireplace/stove shop.  I would be concerned about the firebox side getting too hot for the hose.  The rope only cost me about a $1 a foot, which is probably pretty close to what you paid for the hose.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 5, 2010)

Tried that but with the shearing when you close the lid it only stayed on for a short time.  Others here built channels for it to sit which seems like a ton of work for a non-welder.  I'm about 9 hours in with no prob so far.


----------



## b8h8r (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine has been on my BSNP for over 2 years now with no problems.  There must be some differences between the way the 2 close.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 7, 2010)

Please post pictures of it after your done with your smoke.  I'd like to see it!  thanks!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's the line:


Here's the cut:


It stays on perfectly well on the sides.  On the front and back, I used the grates to wedge it and hold in place.


----------



## caveman (Feb 16, 2010)

I know this thread is a little old but does the tubing work for when you grill or do you just smoke with your CG?


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 16, 2010)

I only smoke with that unit.  I think temps would be too high for grilling with that material.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm..makes you wonder if something like this would work.

http://www.firesleeveandtape.com/sil...aps-plugs.html

Seen some on ebay.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry...didn't mean to high jack the thread.  I'll make new one!


----------



## caveman (Feb 17, 2010)

That figures. Well, either I grab a weber or give up grilling for a while. I love the smoke. Smoke....Smoke.....Smoke........


----------



## pigowarbbq (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a Brinkmann Smoke and Pit that leaks a lot---losing heat and smoke.  Thought about trying your idea with the fuel line.   Should I be concerned about whether the tubing is "food safe"?


----------



## jdjorgen (Jun 6, 2013)

PigOWarBBQ said:


> I have a Brinkmann Smoke and Pit that leaks a lot---losing heat and smoke.  Thought about trying your idea with the fuel line.   Should I be concerned about whether the tubing is "food safe"?


I would think this (http://www.hosecraftusa.com/model/TR2_Teflon_Rubber_Cvr_Smooth_Bore_Hose) might work.

According to Grainger, the working temp of the regular fuel hose is 212F so I would be slightly concerned about vapors.

However, my father has been in the hose (we call it the 'things going through other things') industry forever and I'm waiting to hear back from him. So ya'll will know when I know!

-JD


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 6, 2013)

High temp RTV and some fire pit felt tape works great.


----------



## pigowarbbq (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a big gap--1/4-1/2 inch.  Would the RTV and felt work?


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 6, 2013)

hmm... that is kind of large, the felt is about 1/8" thick. with the RTV under it you could probably seal up 1/4" gap. Not sure about a 1/2" though.

The lid sits on the bottom shell of the smoker right? I might look into something like this.














51ZBHSmowFL._SX385_.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Jun 6, 2013


----------



## michelcoco (Jun 6, 2013)

try copper silicon will stand 900 fr.degree


----------



## the smokinator (Jun 10, 2013)

REMARKOSMOC, hey I'm a neighbor in Ft. Collins and have never remarked on the forum before but, I just solved this problem on mine.  I used Rutland black Silicone Sealant that's good up to 500 degrees RTV.  I ran a large bead around the top edge of the cooking unit on the outside.  Then I put waxed paper on the edge and let it hang down on the outside over the caulk.  Then I closed the lid down on that and let it set for a day or so.  Then lift up the lid and if the paper still sticks to the bead, leave the lid up and let it dry some more.  Tear off the waxed paper and the lid will now close down and that gap will be sealed.  Did this about 3 weeks ago and no more smoke escape around the lid.  Got the tube of silicon at Ace Hdwr.  Good Luck!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 5, 2010)

My second attempt at sealing the lid went much better.  I got some 3/8" fuel line and cut it down the center lengthwise and put it on the bottom of the smoking chamber.

Not a perfect seal by far, I had to leave the hinge area alone.  I would say I went from 50% of the smoke leaking out the lid and 50% going out the stack to around 90% out the stack.  I'm using less fuel than usual, but it is a lot warmer out today as well.

Here's a pic showing most of the smoke out the stack.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the fuel line made of?  How did you cut it?  Do you have any pics showing it?  I'm interested in learning more.  Glad it's worked out for you!!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure the exact material, tested it to 350 in the oven and it didn't melt or give off vapor.  I can take a pic after this smoke is done.  In the pic already posted you can see it right under the lid.

I used tin snips to cut it, took quite a while.


----------



## b8h8r (Feb 5, 2010)

The best thing for sealing is fire rope available at any fireplace/stove shop.  I would be concerned about the firebox side getting too hot for the hose.  The rope only cost me about a $1 a foot, which is probably pretty close to what you paid for the hose.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 5, 2010)

Tried that but with the shearing when you close the lid it only stayed on for a short time.  Others here built channels for it to sit which seems like a ton of work for a non-welder.  I'm about 9 hours in with no prob so far.


----------



## b8h8r (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine has been on my BSNP for over 2 years now with no problems.  There must be some differences between the way the 2 close.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 7, 2010)

Please post pictures of it after your done with your smoke.  I'd like to see it!  thanks!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's the line:


Here's the cut:


It stays on perfectly well on the sides.  On the front and back, I used the grates to wedge it and hold in place.


----------



## caveman (Feb 16, 2010)

I know this thread is a little old but does the tubing work for when you grill or do you just smoke with your CG?


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 16, 2010)

I only smoke with that unit.  I think temps would be too high for grilling with that material.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm..makes you wonder if something like this would work.

http://www.firesleeveandtape.com/sil...aps-plugs.html

Seen some on ebay.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry...didn't mean to high jack the thread.  I'll make new one!


----------



## caveman (Feb 17, 2010)

That figures. Well, either I grab a weber or give up grilling for a while. I love the smoke. Smoke....Smoke.....Smoke........


----------



## pigowarbbq (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a Brinkmann Smoke and Pit that leaks a lot---losing heat and smoke.  Thought about trying your idea with the fuel line.   Should I be concerned about whether the tubing is "food safe"?


----------



## jdjorgen (Jun 6, 2013)

PigOWarBBQ said:


> I have a Brinkmann Smoke and Pit that leaks a lot---losing heat and smoke.  Thought about trying your idea with the fuel line.   Should I be concerned about whether the tubing is "food safe"?


I would think this (http://www.hosecraftusa.com/model/TR2_Teflon_Rubber_Cvr_Smooth_Bore_Hose) might work.

According to Grainger, the working temp of the regular fuel hose is 212F so I would be slightly concerned about vapors.

However, my father has been in the hose (we call it the 'things going through other things') industry forever and I'm waiting to hear back from him. So ya'll will know when I know!

-JD


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 6, 2013)

High temp RTV and some fire pit felt tape works great.


----------



## pigowarbbq (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a big gap--1/4-1/2 inch.  Would the RTV and felt work?


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 6, 2013)

hmm... that is kind of large, the felt is about 1/8" thick. with the RTV under it you could probably seal up 1/4" gap. Not sure about a 1/2" though.

The lid sits on the bottom shell of the smoker right? I might look into something like this.














51ZBHSmowFL._SX385_.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Jun 6, 2013


----------



## michelcoco (Jun 6, 2013)

try copper silicon will stand 900 fr.degree


----------



## the smokinator (Jun 10, 2013)

REMARKOSMOC, hey I'm a neighbor in Ft. Collins and have never remarked on the forum before but, I just solved this problem on mine.  I used Rutland black Silicone Sealant that's good up to 500 degrees RTV.  I ran a large bead around the top edge of the cooking unit on the outside.  Then I put waxed paper on the edge and let it hang down on the outside over the caulk.  Then I closed the lid down on that and let it set for a day or so.  Then lift up the lid and if the paper still sticks to the bead, leave the lid up and let it dry some more.  Tear off the waxed paper and the lid will now close down and that gap will be sealed.  Did this about 3 weeks ago and no more smoke escape around the lid.  Got the tube of silicon at Ace Hdwr.  Good Luck!


----------

